# Pov



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Folks

Happy Vets day next week to thos e who served and thank you!

Funny how a point of view can change . We bought a range officer and my wife HATED it. I agreed to sell it as long as I could use the $$ for another gun. Bought a Wilson combat( we have a DW guardian already and I guess compared to that my wife could not warm up to the RO+ it had quality control issues). I was pissed off @SA becaus e of those QC issues.I swore I would NEVER buy from them again 

MY LGS had a breast cancer support sale recently and a s I was not 100% on board with carrying a S-W shield due to that bogus non existent trigger safety, I revisited the XDs in 9mm. LOVED it and bought it. Then I decided to reexamine the new Xd mod 2 in 9mm. bought it and I am very happy. Big upgrades on both guns since they were originally released. Love the grips., They are accurate and I now feelgood about owning SA again(but maybe not a 1911 by them--).Luckily things worked out this way. I was going to buy the older model of the xd.This mod 2 versionis much better that that older one+ the fiber optic is great


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I guess I would have to say that Springfield must be my 'brand of choice,' since I like all of the XD's and the Springfield Loaded Champion (1911 style) that I own or have owned. Of course, they have all been .45's, but I would expect their 9mm's to be the same quality. 

I've never owned one that gave me problems, but every manufacturer lets one slip through occasionally, or builds something that some folks won't like. Springfield has always had a good reputation for customer service - I hope they aren't letting that slip.


----------

